# Question about RGB headers/connectors



## Animalpak (May 1, 2020)

Hello guys

So i have 2 RGB header on my motherboard that are both 4 pins, and i would like to connect my waterblock and PSU LED's to them but those are 3 pins headers.

Thing that i know is that 3 pins means you can control every led individually. Thats it.

I need an adaptor ? Is there any solution ? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Caring1 (May 1, 2020)

The extension cable wasn't in the motherboard box?


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 1, 2020)

Not all boards/connectors are wired the same. Make sure to check the manual of whatever you're trying to connect.
You have some that are 12V, some that are 5V.
Some do RGB, some do GRB as in your case etc.
AFAIK, the only thing you can do wrong and kill something, is to connect a 5V device to a 12V header.


----------



## Animalpak (May 1, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> The extension cable wasn't in the motherboard box?



Yes there is an extension cable but is 4 pin to 4 pin.




TheLostSwede said:


> Not all boards/connectors are wired the same. Make sure to check the manual of whatever you're trying to connect.
> You have some that are 12V, some that are 5V.
> Some do RGB, some do GRB as in your case etc.
> AFAIK, the only thing you can do wrong and kill something, is to connect a 5V device to a 12V header.



Yes i know, i dont want to burn anything. But i have a motherboard tha just have 4 pin RGB headers and 2 components with RGB leds that have 3 pint RGB headers. 

So i cant connect them right ? Thats it ?


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 1, 2020)

What is it exactly that you're trying to connect, as it's impossible to help without knowing that.
It's possible that the device only needs the RGB control inputs and not power, since it's a waterblock of some kind, so it might draw power from elsewhere.


----------



## Animalpak (May 1, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> What is it exactly that you're trying to connect, as it's impossible to help without knowing that.
> It's possible that the device only needs the RGB control inputs and not power, since it's a waterblock of some kind, so it might draw power from elsewhere.



The PSU is the ROG Thor 850W with display and RGB logo that is red by default and he can power himeself. 


The Waterblock is the EK Velocity D-RGB Acetal with a led strips around it, no molex or sata power coming out just the 3 pin RGB plug.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 1, 2020)

Did you bother with the basic step of RTFM?


			https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109810354.pdf
		

Page 10 and 11 explains exactly what you're supposed to do.
The D-RGB connector can only be connected to a D-RGB header, which is not what you have in that picture.
You seem to have bought the wrong version of the block, as you need the RGB version.
I.e. this is what you should've bought for your  board








						EK-Quantum Velocity RGB - Nickel + Acetal
					

EK-Velocity is the new high-performance flagship premium quality CPU water block for modern Intel processors. It features a fresh design that will enable a vast number of variations and options for enthusiasts and demanding users as well! EK® Quantum - Design & Performance Velocity series water...




					www.ekwb.com
				



but you bought this








						EK-Quantum Velocity D-RGB - Nickel + Acetal
					

EK-Quantum Velocity is the new high-performance flagship premium quality CPU water block for modern Intel processors. It features a fresh design that will enable a vast number of variations and options for enthusiasts and demanding users as well! EK® Quantum - Design & Performance Velocity...




					www.ekwb.com


----------



## Animalpak (May 1, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you bother with the basic step of RTFM?
> 
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109810354.pdf
> ...




All of the them have the same instruction manual and all report D-RGB header.  Whatch the manual of the RGB Version is the same of all of them.

This doesnt explain the same problem with the PSU that have also a Adressable RGB header instead of a full 4 pin.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 1, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> All of the them have the same instruction manual and all report D-RGB header.  Whatch the manual of the RGB Version is the same of all of them.
> 
> This doesnt explain the same problem with the PSU that have also a Adressable RGB header instead of a full 4 pin.


There are two versions, one RGB and one D-RGB.
You need the RGB version, as your board has an RGB header. You bought the D-RGB version, which needs a D-RGB header that  your board doesn't have.

As for your PSU, I have no idea, as the manual doesn't explain what it's for.
This is what it says on the product page:
- Two included connector cables allow you to connect the ROG Thor to the addressable RGB header featured on select ASUS Motherboards or to create a daisy chain of ROG Addressable LED Strips.
- If the the connector cables are not used, the ROG Thor's default effect and color is static red.

It seems like it should be compatible with your board, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## kapone32 (May 1, 2020)

You should be looking for that connector usually near the HD audio header. Outside you will need a ARGB component that you would have to use SATA or Molex to power.










						Fractal Design Adjust R1 Addressable RGB LED Controller - Newegg.com
					

Buy Fractal Design Adjust R1 Addressable RGB LED Controller with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				












						Jonsbo 5V 3 Pin to SATA Interface  AURA RGB Controller for Cooling Fan and LED Strip, Compatible with all 5V RGB Accessories - Newegg.com
					

Buy Jonsbo 5V 3 Pin to SATA Interface  AURA RGB Controller for Cooling Fan and LED Strip, Compatible with all 5V RGB Accessories with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 1, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> You should be looking for that connector usually near the HD audio header. Outside you will need a ARGB component that you would have to use SATA or Molex to power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wants to hook it up to his motherboard, not to use some third party gear.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you even read the OP's first post? He wants to hook it up to his motherboard, not to use some third party gear.



Unless he wants to buy a new motherboard, without a 3-pin ARGB header on the motherboard, there is no other choice but to use 3rd party gear.


----------



## kapone32 (May 1, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you even read the OP's first post? He wants to hook it up to his motherboard, not to use some third party gear.




"I need an adaptor ? Is there any solution ? Thanks for any help."


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 1, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> "I need an adaptor ? Is there any solution ? Thanks for any help."


Context is king, he's asking for a 4 to 3-pin adapter. Obviously not an option.
It would also seem like he wants to sync all his RGB with the Asus software, not via an external hardware device.

It's simply not possible to do what the OP wants to do with the parts he has.


----------



## Caring1 (May 2, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> Yes there is an extension cable but is 4 pin to 4 pin.
> 
> Yes i know, i dont want to burn anything. But i have a motherboard tha just have 4 pin RGB headers and 2 components with RGB leds that have 3 pint RGB headers.
> 
> So i cant connect them right ? Thats it ?


You could connect the 4 pin cable then adapt the other end using *three* bits of wire to slot into the appropriate holes on the other cables, it won't be pretty but could be taped over and hidden.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 2, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> You could connect the 4 pin cable then adapt the other end using three bits of wire to slot into the appropriate holes on the other cables, it won't be pretty but could be taped over and hidden.



You would also have to sort out the step down in voltage for that to work, no?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> You would also have to sort out the step down in voltage for that to work, no?



Yep, the 4-pin RGB header outputs 12v.  They also have a completely different pinout and work completely differently.  There is no simple wire adapter that can be used here.  It's basically an analog system vs a digital system, they use completely different methods to control the LEDs.


----------



## Caring1 (May 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> You would also have to sort out the step down in voltage for that to work, no?


Not if the 12V isn't used from the board, and power is already supplied to the LED.
It's a matter of getting the R. G. and B. connected and using the board as the controller.


----------



## Animalpak (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for the reply guys.

@TheLostSwede was right, i just bought the wrong version for my motherboard. But i was thinking that theres not difference between D-RGB and RGB. I tought it was just a software thingy.

I opened a ticket on the EK website asking if they can sell me or exchange my D-RGB strip to a regular RGB strip. Considering its a short RGB strip that comes with their EK Velocity waterblock and you can dismount it.

Let'see what they will respond.


----------

